# Online OSHA10 training



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I recently had to take the OSHA 10 course online. Some of you have probably done this but it was a first for me. I had taken it in 1998 but couldn't come up with the card and needed a current card for a jobsite. It tool 16-1/2 hours of seat-time to complete the online course. It was mind-numbing. You could not advance to the next slide in a module until the audio was done playing. I could read the info on the screen easily and quickly but the narrator was reading at a 14 year-old third grader level. I spent the last 4 hours or so drinking beer and eating peanuts and clicking the mouse once in a while. I passed easily. Thank goodness I could take it at home in my office. When I took it in 1998 it was a 2 day deal with classroom lecture/Q&A and a written test at the end of the second day. Not too boring, lunches included and some good howdy time with a bunch of other contractors.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I've been leaning towards taking the online version because I don't like classes, but I can't decided which one is the lesser of two evils. I suppose I could mute the sound and screw around on here. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

amptech said:


> ... the narrator was reading at a 14 year-old third grader level.


Left back a few times, eh?

:laughing:


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't remember anything from my Online OSHA 10 hour class.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I got a 30 hour card. The sensation that would probably best describes that class is most likely what a dog experiences just before it is put down. Except, it lasts for the entire course instead of just a few moments. :blink:


----------



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

I got mine in 98, still have the card and cert, amazed I haven't lost them.

Does anyone know if they ever expire?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

All i rem from my 30 were the picsof a guy on an aluminum ladder ibare foot in a pool using an electric drill overhead!


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

TTW said:


> I got mine in 98, still have the card and cert, amazed I haven't lost them.
> 
> Does anyone know if they ever expire?


Yes, they never expire, although what you were taught may change or you may forget. It is your responsibility to stay on top of it, and your employer's to train you when necessary.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

I took the Osha class at Empire State college through Local 3 NYC IBEW program in Fall 02, I got a C for the class and its on my transcript for Empire, I hope I don't have to take this class again. It was so boring the 1st time.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Can somebody post a link to a 10 hour online they hare taken?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jbird66 said:


> Can somebody post a link to a 10 hour online they hare taken?


I'm taking this right now, but they also have a 10hr.

http://www.puresafety.com/public/products-services/osha-30-hour-program


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> All i rem from my 30 were the picsof a guy on an aluminum ladder ibare foot in a pool using an electric drill overhead!


I remember that from mine


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

I did the online 30 hour class and I almost blew my brains out several times. I can now see what hell might be like.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Can someone recommend a 30 hour?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

jimmy21 said:


> Can someone recommend a 30 hour?


See post 11


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks




sparky970 said:


> I'm taking this right now, but they also have a 10hr.
> 
> http://www.puresafety.com/public/products-services/osha-30-hour-program


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sure this ? has been asked before, but if I took the Osha class back in fall 2002 which was at empire state college which is through the local 3 ibew nyc union apprentice program and its still on my transcript for empire would I have to take the whole class again or just a refresher course once I get back into local 3. I'm sure once I get in my mentor will let me know just curious!


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

I can deal with a refresher class, but I'd want to pull my hair out if I had to take the whole class again. I guess I'll find out when it comes to that.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I've powered through 4hrs of training today, only about 18 more. Nice mellow Sunday


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Is there an OSHA 30 online course that 1) gets you the card, 2) counts the hours wasted (spent) working on it towards California's continuing education for certified electricians?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

uconduit said:


> Is there an OSHA 30 online course that 1) gets you the card, 2) counts the hours wasted (spent) working on it towards California's continuing education for certified electricians?


See post, pretty sure it counts towards CEU's


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

denny3992 said:


> All i rem from my 30 were the picsof a guy on an aluminum ladder ibare foot in a pool using an electric drill overhead!


 
Al I remember from my class is the instructor saying "umm ok" over 400 times in one class. Yes, I counted in class one day. Never had such a boring class ever in my life!


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

sopranocaponyc said:


> Al I remember from my class is the instructor saying "umm ok" over 400 times in one class. Yes, I counted in class one day. Never had such a boring class ever in my life!


online: 
I found a couple that were about $160 that did not count towards CEUs.
I found one that counted towards CEUs but didn't give the bureau of labor (or whatever it is) certificate 
I found a couple that counted towards both CEUs and gave the proper certificate but costs $600-$1200 (too expensive)
There is another one recommended by the state of california that is expected to offer the CEUs and the certificate, but that one won't be until a few more months, price unknown.

in person:
I found a couple that were $50-100 (for the full required 32hrs/3 years) that counted both for CEUs and a real certificate, but these were in person so I actually would have to attend.


----------



## SignGuy1980 (May 19, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> Can someone recommend a 30 hour?


We send all of our guys to www.clicksafety.com
For our OSHA 30 classes.

It was a pain, but necessary for most of our PW work.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

SignGuy1980 said:


> We send all of our guys to www.clicksafety.com
> For our OSHA 30 classes.
> 
> It was a pain, but necessary for most of our PW work.


I emailed them about a month ago... they replied saying sorry no calif CEUs. I might get their OSHA 10 if I find myself actually needing the certification in a hurry.


----------

